# LINUX / besoin de conseil / distribution



## kaos (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs semaines je tente de trouver une distrib linux pour me faire la main et découvrir ce que c'est !

Et je tourne en rond sévère .... visiblement le mot facile n'a pas la méme définition dans cet univers :mouais: 

Pourquoi c'est le bordel ? des centaines de distribs des centaines de sites des milliers de topics - j'ai plein de posts qui se contredisent et je suis perdu 

*************************************************************************
j ai un ibook g4 et je veux mettre une distrib sur un dur usb

je voudrais une distrib en français et le site qui va avec pour me former !

*************************************************************************
Bon alors Linux pour les débutant c'est une légende ou koi ?  


Merci de me convaicre !


----------



## HmJ (30 Octobre 2006)

Effectivement, c'est l'embarras du choix avec cet environnement. Va donc faire un tour sur distrowatch pour te faire une idee plus precise. Tu as aussi l'excellent FreeBSD...

Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est bien de vouloir apprendre, mais pourquoi ne pas creuser ca... sur ton Mac ? Ouvre un terminal, apprends a te servir de la commande *man*, et tu verras que tu peux en apprendre autant qu'en installant Linux. Par contre, desole, tu ne perdras pas plein de temps a choisir et installer ta config, ni a resoudre des problemes de dependance de package  Je rigole bien sur ! 

Bref, OS X c'est vraiment super pour apprendre un tas de trucs.


----------



## tatouille (30 Octobre 2006)

freeBSD sur powerpc et x86 ...  oui pour un d&#233;butant  ... 

tu sais naviguer  ds ton firmwire choisir ton boot-loader,  cr&#233;er une pr&#233;-partition ufs ?
mais vraiment n'importe quoi pour un d&#233;butant ...
ca sent que tu as l'habitude d'installer des bsd* ...
et sur ppc l'exercice est encore plus compliquer 
(sachant que 6 c'est la premiere version officielle ppc de freebsd)

la distro la plus facile &#224; installer sur ppc est fedora

fedora.redhat.com mais ils sont en travaux ces jours-ci


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2006)

Sur Mac/PPC, je ne m'amuserais pas trop avec les distributions Linux (qui, si mes souvenirs sont bons, ne peuvent pas utiliser la carte Airport bikoze probl&#232;me de pilote).

@Tatouille : FreeBSD est peut-&#234;tre difficile &#224; installer sur Mac (jamais essay&#233 mais sur un PC traditionnel (avec un BIOS et non un EFI), &#231;a ne pr&#233;sente r&#233;ellement aucune difficult&#233;, sinon de savoir &#224; quoi servent tels ou tels paquetages. Autant tout installer, d'ailleurs


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Octobre 2006)

pour moi , le plus simple si tu souhaites découvrir Linux c'est de charger un  Live CD d'Ubuntu  comme ça tu ne touches pas à ton système, tu bootes dessus, tu peux même le commander si tu n'as pas de haut débit, bref, tu découvres.
Et si ça te plait, toujours chez Ubuntu tu peux installer un double boot pas trop compliqué (Install CD).


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> Depuis plusieurs semaines je tente de trouver une distrib linux pour me faire la main et découvrir ce que c'est !
> je voudrais une distrib en français et le site qui va avec pour me former !


Te former à quoi ? Si c'est à l'utilisation du terminal, du shell et des commandes UNIX, tout est disponible sur Mac OSX, pas besoin de Linux.  
Si c'est pour essayer KDE ou Gnome, pas la peine : Mac OSX est bien mieux !


----------



## HmJ (30 Octobre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> @Tatouille : FreeBSD est peut-être difficile à installer sur Mac (jamais essayé) mais sur un PC traditionnel (avec un BIOS et non un EFI), ça ne présente réellement aucune difficulté, sinon de savoir à quoi servent tels ou tels paquetages. Autant tout installer, d'ailleurs



Merci de le rappeler. C'est marrant, les jeunes ca croit vraiment tout savoir...


----------



## tatouille (30 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Merci de le rappeler. C'est marrant, les jeunes ca croit vraiment tout savoir...


chere dsi je suis
 freebsd team  -> newb

donc je m'inquiete pour ta boite 

installer une fb pour un debutant non 
comme installer une deb non

c'est un debutant qui cherche une install GUI c'est comme cela qu'on degoute les gens 
deja pour avoir la gestion du materiel 

et newb j'ai &#233;t&#233; DSI ... pour un worldwide de l'informatique en trois lettres ...

rigolo c'est peut etre &#224; toi de te rapeller 
et je me debrouille pas je suis ing&#233; UNIX/System c'est ma formation
et rassure toi c'est totalement maitris&#233; de Z jusqu'a A
...

de plus il est beau hein ? le linker static de d8 
...

viens sur la liste du kernel et tu comprendras ...

et ces jeunes ... je crois que je suis plus vieux que toi ...
et &#224; ton age bien meilleur ...

ca se fait bacher et ca a le culot d'envoyer des mp et bah voyons ...
et pour etre DSI il faut savoir &#233;valuer une demande ...

*J'ai compris que tu te debrouillais en Unix, je te prie de ne pas non plus trop de foutre des gens qui postent. Je ne suis pas DSI pour rien.*
_
* j ai un ibook g4 et je veux mettre une distrib sur un dur usb*

_fais moi booter une fb en usb  ....
mdr ... 

rien que pour un Raid 5 il faut d&#233;j&#224; maitriser pas mal de choses
sur fb ...

la seule distrib linux qui se comporte bien en usb/ppc c'est fedora
meme si il faut un peu toucher il y a une doc complete et surtout la dist est pourvue pour cela
... et c'est accessible pour un d&#233;butant

c'est fou &#231;a le rigolo est pris sur le faite et il l'a ram&#232;ne ...
faut arreter de raconter n'importe quoi et surtout pour quelqu'un qui a une demande pr&#233;cise

_* j ai un ibook g4 et je veux mettre une distrib sur un dur usb
*_
et l'airport fonctionne pour les g4
_*

*_


----------



## HmJ (30 Octobre 2006)

Oulala... Tu as le sang chaud, c'est bien, c'est courant sur ce forum d'ailleurs. Maintenant mettre le contenu des messages prives sur un forum public, tu m'expliqueras l'interet ? Ne vois aucun denigrement dans mon propos, je t'ai d'ailleurs envoye plusieurs fois des coups de boule parce que j'apprecie que tu recadres les coups de main sur le dev pour lequel j'ai donne de longues annees. Maintenant je me rends compte que tu prends parfois les autres de haut. A tort ou a raison ?

Le propos est : conseil de distribs. Je me permets de parler de ce que je sais, notamment de FreeBSD, parce que je l'ai fait et que kaos veut apprendre. Est-ce un mal, est-ce prendre kaos pour un ignorant ou peut-etre un ingenieur informaticien (comme nous, donc...) qui veut en savoir plus ?

Maintenant, si tu veux causer, on devrait faire ca par mp plutot, je vois pas pourquoi polluer ce fil. N 'est-ce pas ?

Edit : ou as-tu lu "rigolo" ? C'est une provoc' ?


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2006)

Effectivement, le support de Airport Extreme s'est am&#233;lior&#233; (si j'en crois ceci).

&#192; part &#231;a, je ne vois pas trop de raisons de se chiffonner &#224; coup de "je suis DSI". Franchement, on s'en fiche un peu 

Pour en revenir au propos initial :
- pour se faire la main sur Unix : Mac OS X offre l'opportunit&#233; de comprendre comment fonctionne une impl&#233;mentation, _grosso modo_ FreeBSD+Mach [j'ai dit : _grosso modo_, hein ! on ne recommence pas &#224; s'&#233;chauffer ] ; tu as presque tous les outils utilisateurs dont tu disposes sur Linux, dans un environnement graphique ma&#238;tris&#233; ; tu peux m&#234;me installer KDE et/ou Gnome, utiliser X11 etc.
- utiliser un CD bootable pour voir la t&#234;te des environnements est pas mal non plus ;
- enfin, installer une Linux/PPC, Fedora ou YDL (Yellow Dog Linux)

Si tu disposes d'un PC dans un coin, tu peux y installer Linux ais&#233;ment, genre Ubuntu (env. graphique Gnome) ou KUbuntu (env. graphique KDE) ou XUbuntu (env. graphique XFCE, mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233 ou une Mandriva. Cela se d&#233;roule assez ais&#233;ment.
Mais ... dans ce cas, tu peux _aussi_ essayer FreeBSD, qui est d'apparence plus rustique mais gu&#232;re plus difficile (&#224; mon avis) ou PC-BSD, que je n'ai pas encore utilis&#233;, qui clame que c'est FreeBSD avec la facilit&#233; de Linux.

Si tu comptes faire l'emplette d'un Mac/Intel, alors je te conseille d'attendre ce moment-l&#224; et, une fois l'emplette r&#233;alis&#233;e, d&#233;penser une quarantaine de piastres de plus pour Parallels Workstation qui te permettra ais&#233;ment d'installer un Linux ou autre chose (BSD, Ouinedoze, Solaris, BeOS, QNX, ReactOS, et _tutti quanti_) sur ton Mac sans mettre en p&#233;ril ce qui existe _d&#233;j&#224;_ dessus.


----------



## tatouille (30 Octobre 2006)

bon on a plus le droit d'etre de mauvaise humeur le Lundi maintenant ?


la journ&#233;e a mal commenc&#233; alors voila  na
et voila 2 na


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2006)

A putain c est bon ça d'avoir autant de réponses ! ça fait chaud au coeur 

ça déchire les gars je vais faire trois courses et je me tape vos poste avec la plus grande attention - c est vraiment cool parceque c'est la panique dans les choix !

Thierry6 ta proposition est pas mal du tout - un live cd pour se faire la main je prends !

PS je me fiche d'avoir tel ou tel materiel (airport ) pas reconnu puisque j ai osx et je ne veux pas le remplacer mais juste me faire la main sur l environement linux -


a tout à l'heure et merci tout plein pour vos conseil je pensais pas avoir autant de posts
! - !   * M E R C I *


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2006)

HMJ

Pourquoi avoir envie de tester LINUX ? la r&#233;ponse est dans ce fil de discution ...

1-Ce qui peut sembler r&#233;pulsif pour certain, moi m'intrigue ! il y a tellement de distribs differentes que c'est oblig&#233; de trouver son bonheur et c'est pourquoi il y a ces &#233;chauffements - chacun d&#233;ffent f&#233;rocement sa version pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e

2-J'ai du mal &#224; croire que plusieurs milliers de programmeurs travaillent gratuitement sur LINUX pour en arriver a quelque chose de foireux ! c'est peux probable
Si ce systeme grandit depuis toute ces ann&#233;es t'inqui&#233;te qu'il y a une raison !

3-je ne m'attends surment pas &#224; aborder LINUX en 1 semaine avec un live cd et un coup de baguette magique - ce qui est bon c est que &#231;a se m&#233;rite 

4-j ai fais mes premiers pas sur le workbench (amiga) et j ai suivi une bone partie des systeme grand public a ce jour / win 3,1 / win98-2000-XP/BE'OS et maintenant OSX (en touriste )  

5-J'ai habit&#233; 2 ans avec un ing&#233;nieur r&#233;seau microsoft et novell / je l ai vu s'arracher les cheveux sur linux (il y a longtemps ) et &#231;a m'avais toujours fais flipper !
Je me dis que c'est plus abordable aujourd'hui


BOMPI

Pas de macbook en vue pour l'instant mon ibook &#224; un an ! 
J'ai un pc d&#233;mont&#233; dans un coin mais ce n'es pas &#224; l'ordre du jour ! 
je souhaite d'abord tester linux sur mon mac avec un dur usb ou un live CD
Hors de question de partitionner mon hd / si dans quelques mois si je connais un peu linux je le mettrais peut etre voir surement sur un pc ( a mon avis c est l&#224; que linux prend tout son sens ! ) car c est une bonne alternative a window - 

************************************************************************

PS / je vous ai tous donn&#233; des points disco pour vous remercier 

PS2/ c'est quoi un DSI ? &#231;a fais mal ? sans rire je sais pas ce que c'est :rose:

PS3/ bompi - tu parles d'environements graphiques diff&#233;rents ? on peut choisir une distribution et avoir un environement graphique que l on choisit aussi ? 

************************************************************************

Je vais de ce pas voir mon vieux pot google , merci pour les conseils et les liens 
Y a d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup de vocabulaire dans ce fil se qui me donne pas mal de pistes pour fouiller -


a tres bientot


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2006)

Avec Linux viennent des quantit&#233;s d'environnements graphiques diff&#233;rents, qui se basent tous sur X11 (couche graphique des syst&#232;mes UNIX).
De nombreuses distributions viennent avec soit KDE, soit GNOME, soit les deux. Lorsque l'on prend les versions multi-CD des distributions, on a g&#233;n&#233;ralement les deux plus d'autres.

Apr&#232;s, &#231;a se complique un peu : X11 est _tr&#232;s_ rustique donc il y a en g&#233;n&#233;ral des couches suppl&#233;mentaires qui am&#232;nent confort visuel et agr&#233;ment d'utilisation.
- KDE est d'un seul tenant : gestionnaire de fen&#234;tre complet + plein d'objets visuels (boutons, champs texte etc.) + &#233;l&#233;ments d'organisation (panneau de configuration) et applicatifs
- GNOME, lui, s'appuie sur un gestionnaire de fen&#234;tre (genre Enlightment) et un ensemble d'objets graphiques similaire ; l'int&#233;gration au syst&#232;me UNIX (Linux en l'occurrence) est diff&#233;rente de KDE.
- D'autres : les autres sont en g&#233;n&#233;ral des gestionnaires de fen&#234;tres plus ou moins sophistiqu&#233;s (de BlackBox, tr&#232;s l&#233;ger &#224; FVWM, un peu vieillot, en passant par l'excellent XFCE, il y en a des dixi&#232;mes).

Dans le cas de ce dont je parlais : Ubuntu est une distribution simple d'emploi (j'ai test&#233;, j'ai trouv&#233; que c'&#233;tait m&#234;me _trop_ simple   !) avec GNOME, KUbuntu est sa jumelle avec KDE et XUbuntu, idem mais avec XFCE.


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2006)

ok je capte un peu ...

la je suis en train de t&#233;l&#233;charger la ubuntu mais y a pleind de nom diff

exemple

ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso 
ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.jigdo 
 ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.list 
 ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.template 


&#231;a veut dire quoi template / list etc ....  y a t il de la doc fran&#231;aise pour s'y retrouver la dedans ? j ai que des liens anglais ;(

je manque cruellement de documents &#224; lire en fran&#231;ais


----------



## Thierry6 (30 Octobre 2006)

c'est le .iso qu'il faut choisir et qui te permettra de graver un CD au format iso9660 donc lisible partout.


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2006)

c est ce que j ai pris !


----------



## ntx (30 Octobre 2006)

Tu nous dira ce que tu auras retiré de ton expérience "Linux", parce que je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que tu voulais essayer ? :rateau: Parce que pour moi, vu du côté utilisateur, Linux, Solaris ou Mac OSX c'est kif-kif ... ou presque car Mac OSX est quand même au dessus du lot grâce à son interface graphique.


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2006)

C'est juste pour me coucher moin con !


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux aussi essayer &#231;a, dans ce cas. Bien s&#251;r, il faut une pratique assidue de l'allemand et un go&#251;t certain pour la sp&#233;culation  

PS : Jamais rien compris &#224; ce qu'a &#233;crit ce type ... :rateau:


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2006)

je galere dejà en anglais technique alors l'almand ..... je vais prendre ça pour un p'tite plaisanterie mais j'ai trop le temps tu vois !:mouais: Les 3/4 des sites français que je visitent sont déjà pour des utilisateurs avançés - je cherche donc de la doc française - 
Assure un peu ça sert a rien de poster n'importe quoi - ça va pas faire avançé le shmilblik.


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2006)

Hum ... C'était une petite plaisanterie toute innocente 
Il ne faut pas prendre la mouche pour si peu


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2006)

non - non je ne prends pas la mouche  y'a pas de soucis


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

En fait, il y a quelque chose que l'on ne peut pas apprendre en standard sous OS X, c'est X11. Je me rappelle de la joie qui fut mienne le jour ou j'ai reussi a prendre controle a distance d'une autre station Unix de mon ecole. Et une autre fois quand j'ai chope en direct mon prof en train de rediger l'exam final de physique... 

Vas-y *kaos*, mettre les mains dans le cambouis, y'a que ca de vrai. Mais si tu ne peux pas beneficier de cours assidus et/ou de lecture serieuses (au hasard : les bouquins de Kernighan), je te propose de commencer par maitriser ton shell. Variables d'environnement, script...


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2006)

Ok je note mais je crois que le cd qui contient le X11 je ne l ai pas avec moi-

je suis de toulouse et je bosse a panam - j ai que des copies de mon osx en cas d urgence mais je vais demander a des pots ... le X11 reviens souvent dans les discutions et t es pas le premier a dire &#231;a ... en attendant je suis en train de faire ma premiere gravure de ubuntu!

Le x11 permet d utiliser les logiciels linux (c est une sorte d' emulateur / serveur ?)

c est vraiment pas &#233;vident de se faire au vocabulaire ... l&#224; je viens de finir vite fais une doc sur l architecture unix et son historique - ben y a du taf mais c est mortel !

Pour en revenir &#224; tes prouesses ben chapeau ! tu m'&#233;tonnes que tu devais trembler 
J'ai fais quelques b&#233;tises aussi sur p&#233;c&#233; , mais avec window ... quelques logiciels et quelques commandes DOS suffisent pour les intrusions / mais je suis vraiment pas dans le delire du " hacker solitaire surfant sur le we de l'oublie " pffff je d&#233;cone c est &#224; la mode sur les forums :rose:


Si tu as de la doc des liens vas-y envoie - &#231;a se perdra pas dans mes bookmarks promis ! je t'avoue que j ai encore jamais lan&#231;&#233; la console et je me suis longtemps demand&#233; quel &#233;tait le DOS de MAC //// la r&#233;ponse fut t&#233;rriblement barbare pour un switcher 

je vais me pancher sur X11 dans les jours &#224; venir -


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

Bon, tu as choisi Ubuntu alors tout ca devrait se faire en douceur (note que je n'y ai jamais touche). X11 n'est pas seulement une application, c'est un protocole qui permet de gerer toute la partie graphique, et tout ca en reseau.

Question vulgarisation, c'est pas simple sur un forum. Mais tu peux compter sur Wikipedia (EN est quand meme souvent plus fourni que FR). Pourquoi ne pas commencer par le site Linux FR, a partir duquel tu rebondiras (en francais) sur ce qui t'interesse ?


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2006)

merci , c est bien ça ! j ai linux fr ds mes bookmarks depuis quelques jours et je n avais pas pensé a wikipédia que j utilise pour d autres choses ... c est parfait merci beaucoup !

qu'est ce que tu fou au japon ? quel heur il est là bas ?


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

Il est maintenant 12:57 et je bosse. Par contre, toi, tu devrais pas etre au pieu ?!?


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2006)

oui mais je suis trop prix sur le site ubuntu.fr avec leur doc leur live cd etc ....

tu fais quoi là-bas ? putain t'as de la chance .... mon péché mignon c est les asiatiques !
j'espere que tu goutes la nem réguliérement


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

On va continuer en prive, le fil etait pourtant bien parti  

Les nems c'est vietnamien, mais je te rassure : je goute a toutes les specialites locales...


----------



## kaos (31 Octobre 2006)

je reviens au sérieux

le site ubuntu fr est une mine d'or !!!!!! c est énorme pour l instant j ai fais que lire ....
mais ds les jours a venir ...... hé hé hé 

bon je vais faire un somm on se capte en pv bientot - merci pour les tuyaux en tout cas


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

Mais bien sur... Et avant ca c'etait Gentoo, et avance RedHat, et avant ca SuSE... On y apprend tres vite parce que la communaute est nombreuse et... tres ouverte.


----------



## Bilbo (9 Novembre 2006)

Je r&#234;ve.    

Un fil qui demande "Quelle est la meilleure distribution ?" et qui d&#233;bouche sur des solutions concr&#232;tes ! :affraid: Vous ne respectez donc rien ! 

Il est temps qu'on revienne aux vieilles traditions, je pose donc LA seule question qui vaille : pourquoi Debian n'a t'il pas &#233;merg&#233; de la discussion alors que c'est la seule distribution digne de ce nom ? 

  




Ouille ... a&#239;e ... pas le t&#234;te ... je connais le chemin ... j'y vais --------> []


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

Bilbo a dit:


> Je r&#234;ve.
> 
> Un fil qui demande "Quelle est la meilleure distribution ?" et qui d&#233;bouche sur des solutions concr&#232;tes ! :affraid: Vous ne respectez donc rien !
> 
> ...



c'est le "mod&#232;le" :affraid: 

le mod&#232;le est reserv&#233; auX mod&#233;listes pas aux serviteurs de la pl&#232;be :affraid: :affraid: 

si t'es une cave ach&#232;te windows :affraid: 

Bilb tu ne voudrais pas donner une confiture &#224; la myrtille mill&#233;sim&#233;e &#224; des cochons ?

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## hegemonikon (9 Novembre 2006)

La toute dernière Ubuntu en LiveCD focntionne très bien sur un iBook G4, d'autant que la carte Airport  est enfin reconnue


----------



## kaos (10 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de recevoir gratuitement mon live cd d "ubuntu" - trop bon !!!!! et il y a des stickers! 
c est donc forcement la meilleur distrib (stickers) hé hé 

C'est vrai que je 'ai pas été voir "débian" dés que je rentre je fais un saut pour boukiner cette distrib mais je crois que je suis bien tombé avec ubuntu - le site me plait ça à l'air tres bien pour les null !

je vous réécris dés que j'ai tésté le live cd !


----------



## Bilbo (10 Novembre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> C'est vrai que je 'ai pas &#233;t&#233; voir "d&#233;bian" d&#233;s que je rentre je fais un saut pour boukiner cette distrib



Debian ce n'est pas pour toi.  De plus Ubuntu est bas&#233;e sur la Debian tout ce que tu apprendras facilement te sera utile si tu veux utiliser Debian plus tard. Mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait une pure vanne, si tu veux mon point de vue de mani&#232;re s&#233;rieuse, c'est l&#224;.

&#192;+


----------



## tatouille (10 Novembre 2006)

Bilbo a dit:


> Debian ce n'est pas pour toi.  De plus Ubuntu est bas&#233;e sur la Debian tout ce que tu apprendras facilement te sera utile si tu veux utiliser Debian plus tard. Mon post pr&#233;c&#233;dent &#233;tait une pure vanne, si tu veux mon point de vue de mani&#232;re s&#233;rieuse, c'est l&#224;.
> 
> &#192;+



ubuntu est tres bien kbuntu moins  mais la c'est GNU/war
Jesux mais bon on a fait un peu tout et n'importe quoi 

GNU/Amen  GNU/Ohm et j'en passe et des meilleurs

ps : en vert on a pas besoin de se justifier


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2006)

N'oublions pas XUbuntu : j'aime bien XFCE, perso.


----------



## tatouille (10 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> N'oublions pas XUbuntu : j'aime bien XFCE, perso.



oui mais ce qu'il me plait avant tout dans le projet ubuntu c'est de d&#233;livrer un syst&#232;me
pour les moins &#233;quip&#233;s

pour r&#233;sumer le message me parle


----------



## bompi (10 Novembre 2006)

Voui voui ...

XFCE ne demande pas beaucoup d'&#233;quipement, AMHA. Quel que soit le sens que tu attribues au mot.


----------



## yzykom (10 Novembre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> Les 3/4 des sites français que je visitent sont déjà pour des utilisateurs avançés - je cherche donc de la doc française -


Un site pas mal qui s'adresse aussi aux débutants sous Linux : Léa Linux Entre Amis.

Et la définition ultra succincte de DSI sur Wikipedia.


----------



## tatouille (10 Novembre 2006)

yzykom a dit:


> Un site pas mal qui s'adresse aussi aux d&#233;butants sous Linux : L&#233;a Linux Entre Amis.
> 
> Et la d&#233;finition ultra succincte de DSI sur Wikipedia.



oui il est maintenu par une cruche/autruche de chez mandriva 
c'est sur que ce site c'est du haut vol 

nb : elle manage le site parce que c'est son niveau depuis des ann&#233;es 

 DSI == Direction du Service Informatique


----------

